# Port Forwarding Not Working DLink DIR 600M



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello guys,

When I first got the connection, I had to login to their system to activate the internet post which the internet would stay connected for 4 hours and then disconnect. I would then have to login again to use the internet.

To counter this problem, I asked the ISP to assign a Static IP to me. After this was assigned, I did not have to login everytime I wanted to use the internet. It was essentially an "always on" connection.

But a new problem arose. It so happens that port forwarding never seems to work. The port is always closed. I tried to open the port 35672. As you can see from the router page, the port forwarding is done for the IP Address I have set for my system using the DHCP Static IP assignment tool on the router. But the port is still closed.

So from the router point of view, the port forwarding is done, but when I check if the port is open on websites, I get the message that the port is not open. 

Anyone knows what is wrong?

A friend of mine with a similar setup on the same ISP is having similar issues using a different port.

I am willing to provide any more details that may be required. :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please post the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Please post the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review




```
C:\Users\ashwi_000>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    45 ms    32 ms    10 ms  10.200.0.1
  3    35 ms    25 ms    18 ms  202.88.156.1
  4    39 ms    28 ms    11 ms  202.88.156.66
  5    17 ms    23 ms    28 ms  202.88.156.61
  6    16 ms    13 ms    46 ms  202.88.157.254
  7    15 ms    19 ms    13 ms  202.88.157.253
  8    58 ms    46 ms    31 ms  202.56.253.29
  9   255 ms   229 ms   228 ms  182.79.245.145
 10   272 ms   332 ms   295 ms  PAT1.pao.yahoo.com [198.32.176.135]
 11   352 ms   338 ms   334 ms  ae-7.pat2.dnx.yahoo.com [216.115.96.115]
 12   313 ms   356 ms   316 ms  ae-5.pat2.nez.yahoo.com [216.115.96.70]
 13   292 ms   322 ms   323 ms  ae-0.msr1.ne1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.1]
 14   326 ms   364 ms   365 ms  ae-3.clr1-a-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.97.1]
 15   303 ms   312 ms   300 ms  et-17-1.fab1-1-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.0.79]
 16   366 ms   382 ms   325 ms  po-10.bas1-7-prd.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.240.6]
 17   392 ms   316 ms   384 ms  ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]

Trace complete.
```
Hope this helps. 

Also, under WAN Access Point, I have chosen DHCP. The only other options are Static IP and PPPoE; but I do now know how to configure either.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

10.200.0.1 is a private ip address which means there is another private router between your router and the internet. This router either needs to be in bridge mode or configured to port forward to your router. If no access to this router you will never be able to port forward.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> 10.200.0.1 is a private ip address which means there is another private router between your router and the internet. This router either needs to be in bridge mode or configured to port forward to your router. If no access to this router you will never be able to port forward.


Might that be the modem? I am shooting in the dark here.

The ISP's cable goes to my modem and then an ethernet cable makes it to my router.

The 192.168.0.1 is the router's login IP address.

I assume WAN access type is what I need to look at?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It would not be a modem but if a modem router combo unit then it could be.

Way to find out is do a direct wired pc to modem connection. What ip address does the pc get?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> It would not be a modem but if a modem router combo unit then it could be.
> 
> Way to find out is do a direct wired pc to modem connection. What ip address does the pc get?


So I connected the modem and the PC directly.

I ran ipconfig/all and saw the following results:









Also observe that the internet was not getting connected.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ISP must be doing mac address registration. They see the mac address of your routers wan port and will assign a ip address. Don't see that and no ip address.

What is the make and model of the modem?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

No make is listen on the modem.

The model reads as CBCH900D3.

But one quick question, why did Port Forwarding work before the Static IP was assigned and why is it not working afterwards?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting question. Nothing in your first post indicates port forwarding was working for you or even that you were doing port forwarding.

CBCH900D3 appears to be a DOCSIS 3.0 modem sold in India. It is not a router combo unit. This tells me the private ip 10x is your ISP's network.

Is the 10x ip address the static one the isp gave you?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Interesting question. Nothing in your first post indicates port forwarding was working for you or even that you were doing port forwarding.
> 
> CBCH900D3 appears to be a DOCSIS 3.0 modem sold in India. It is not a router combo unit. This tells me the private ip 10x is your ISP's network.
> 
> Is the 10x ip address the static one the isp gave you?


Well, I think I wasn't clear enough. My bad. :uhoh:

According to cmyip, my IP is 115.99.149.5. Or am I missing something?

It's been the same through multiple reboots of the router. So, I guess that must be the Static IP they assigned to me.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't see how 115.99.149.5 can be your public ip address. It is not listed in the tracert as it would be. Your first public ip address is 202.88.156.1

How did you come by the info that 115.99.149.5 was your wan ip?

Both are with Hathway IP over Cable Internet Access though .5 is in the city Pune but the .1 resolves to Bangalore. What city are you in?

Were you successfully port forwarding before you had the static ip assigned?


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> I don't see how 115.99.149.5 can be your public ip address. It is not listed in the tracert as it would be. Your first public ip address is 202.88.156.1
> 
> How did you come by the info that 115.99.149.5 was your wan ip?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what IP 115.99.149.5 is.

But my WAN IP is visible when I login to my router. I shall provide the same once I get home.

And I am in Bangalore.

Yes, I was able to successfully port forward before the Static IP was assigned. :smile:


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's some more information that might be useful(I hope!)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sure enough about your wan ip. Don't know what to tell you. The 115x ip does not show in the tracert at all when it should. Tracert shows your gateway why not the next hop which should be in the 115x subnet not the 10x subnet. We still don't know where the 10x network is coming from.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Sure enough about your wan ip. Don't know what to tell you. The 115x ip does not show in the tracert at all when it should. Tracert shows your gateway why not the next hop which should be in the 115x subnet not the 10x subnet. We still don't know where the 10x network is coming from.


Google searches for the IP Address tell me that it is a private IP address.

The following information must be useful:

```
Private IP Address Ranges

Address ranges below are reserved by IANA for private intranets, and not routable to the Internet.
For additional information, see RFC 1918.

    10.0.0.0 ~ 10.255.255.255 (10.0.0.0/8 prefix) 172.16.0.0 ~ 172.31.255.255 (172.16.0.0/12 prefix) 192.168.0.0 ~ 192.168.255.255 (192.168.0.0/16 prefix)
```


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep I know. This is the problem. It's not a public ip.

Looks to me like you are going to have to go back to not using a static ip if port forwarding was working previously.

Still can't understand why your 115x address doesn't show up on the tracert. Or why the 10x shows instead. Something tricky is going on here.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Yep I know. This is the problem. It's not a public ip.
> 
> Looks to me like you are going to have to go back to not using a static ip if port forwarding was working previously.
> 
> Still can't understand why your 115x address doesn't show up on the tracert. Or why the 10x shows instead. Something tricky is going on here.


I think this should help clear things out a little. 

routing - Why is tracert showing a private IP address right after my router, even though it has a public IP? - Super User


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. I have Comcast cable in the US and have no such issue. Guess they do it differently in India. Unfortunately this appears to prevent you from port forwarding.

Also makes me wonder why when getting a static ip this changes. Condition should exist if dynamic also


----------

